# Analog to Digital Converte



## ياسر سليم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

إخواني مهندسين الإلكترونيات أنا هاوي في مجال الكهرباء و الإلكترونيات و أبحث عن دائرة لتحويل الإشارة التماثلية (Analog Signal) إلى إشارة رقمية بعرض 8-بت, ذات كفائة عالية.​ 
أخوكم 
ياسر سليم​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

اخى
ماذا تقصد بكلمة "كفاءة عالية"؟ لا توجد قيمة تسمى كفاءة فى هذه الدوائر ولكن هناك دقة تحويل أو معامل الخطأ
يمكنك ان تبحث عن دائرة متكتملة تبدأ برقم ADC مثل
ADC080,ADC0802
الخ و هذا لتعلم وجودها فى السوق ثم حمل صفحة المواصفات من الموقع
http://www.alldatasheet.com
وستجد فيها الدوائر كاملة


----------

